# best .22 handgun?



## grn518 (Nov 5, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place, but ...I'm looking for a good .22 cal handgun for a girlfriend to do some target practice and varmint shooting with. I know nothing about handguns....any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Nov 5, 2009)

Ive got a Ruger22 auto bull barrel thats pretty accurate and fun to shoot.
My son has a browning buck mark that just as accurate and lighter. 
Not sure but I think they're similar in price. Love shooting armadillers with it.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Nov 6, 2009)

Auto or Revolver?

Steve mentioned the two best autoloaders in current production right now.  If you want the best, then I would suggest looking for a used S&W 41, a High Standard, or a Ruger Mark 1.

For revolvers there are quite a few choices.  Ruger has the single six, which you can get with a .22 LR cylinder and a .22 Mag cylinder.
Taurus makes a few .22 revolvers, including a 9-shot.  H&R makes an inexpensive shooter as well.

So, there are quite a few to choose from.  My advice is to take your girlfriend around to a few gun shops and let her hold a few.  Get the one that she takes a fancy to.  Having them "like" the gun is half the battle to get them shoot it more.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 6, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> Auto or Revolver?
> 
> Steve mentioned the two best autoloaders in current production right now.  If you want the best, then I would suggest looking for a used S&W 41, a High Standard, or a Ruger Mark 1.
> 
> ...



Good advice from above, 
Ruger has the single six, which you can get with a .22 LR cylinder and a .22 Mag cylinder. They are fun to shoot and because it's a single action it on the safer side of a handgun.


----------



## grn518 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks alot guys, that should get me started.


----------



## Win1917 (Nov 7, 2009)

Like the first poster said, the Ruger or Browning would be at the top of my list. I have an H&R revolver and it's reasonably accurate for what it is but nowhere near what the others are and would be pretty weak for shooting at animals. I don't know how much you want to spend but a Contender could be a choice too and give you some versatility.


----------



## turky93 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a Ruger Single Six and a Browning Buckmark. 
The Browning gets my vote. It'll drive tacks, has never malfunctioned, and it's lightweight. 
The weight thing is why I prefer the browning. After so long of holding a chunky revolver with a 6.5" barrel, you get shaky.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 7, 2009)

1950 H&R sportsman....like mine...at the bottom of Wassaw sound.

I'm partial to 9 shot revolvers.
cw


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Nov 7, 2009)

Ruger Mark II with a 5.5 inch bull barrel has been a very good gun for me.  I would also like to have the same pistol with the 7.5 and 12 inch barrels.

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 7, 2009)

For target or varmit shooting at any respectable distance you are going to need to go with 22LR or magnum. Also the longer the barrel...the great the accuracy. Go with at least the 6" barrel and consider the 8 & 3/8. 

I used to have a S&W model 48 22magnum revolver. S&W is always great quality in revolvers and will last a lifetime and keep their value.

Good luck


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 7, 2009)

I've owned a few over the years, and the Ruger Single-six is it for a revolver, great gun. The Ruger Mark I/II/III is my favorite .22 pistol out of the ones I've shot.


----------



## whatsamerc (Nov 7, 2009)

i have a colt auto with a 4 1/2" bull barrel that is very accurate and reliable. you cant go wrong any one of the above mentioned either.......benji


----------



## knifenut (Nov 7, 2009)

SW model 41. Best handgun ever made of any caliber.
edit- or if you want a dedicated Hunter/bench shooter, an Anschutz Exemplaror or TC Contender is hard to beat.


edit again...whoops, just noticed it was for your girlfriend, and this may be her first target .22. The Ruger 5.5" bull barrel is just as accurate as the model 41, just not as refined in other area's.. trigger etc.... 
The Ruger will shoot for a long time before you will have to clean also. The 41 is very easy to break down but does require regular cleanings to prevent jams.

I think she would love the Ruger, and any girl/women I've ever known liked shooting a semi auto over a wheelgun...for what thats worth.


----------



## ticeman (Nov 9, 2009)

This is one I just bought, pretty cool little ride.


----------



## Doyle (Nov 10, 2009)

If I were going to buy a .22 handgun just for hunting and target shooting, I'd be likely to pick a T/C Contender - probably with a 2x scope.


----------



## mattrc (Nov 10, 2009)

*.22 handgun*

I would buy either a Ruger single six convertable or Ruger Mk II ,III.  I own both and love them. Look at the stainless steel ones , very easy to take care of.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 10, 2009)

The Most Accurate .22 revolver I ever owned is an H&R 6.5 Inch Barell 8 shot .22, I can hit a dove at 75 yrds with it.
Used it for coon hunting at night and is a wonderful revolver.


----------



## repoman34 (Nov 18, 2009)

If it's for your girlfriend, the Walther P22's are really nice, and female friendly. They even come in pink. lol


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 21, 2009)

Gumbo1 said:


> Good advice from above,
> Ruger has the single six, which you can get with a .22 LR cylinder and a .22 Mag cylinder. They are fun to shoot and because it's a single action it on the safer side of a handgun.


I agree!
A Ruger Single Six with a 7" barrel is a mighty fine pistol,for the money!


----------



## luv2drum (Nov 21, 2009)

I own a Ruger MK II with a 5 1/2 inch bull barell, very accurate, it can be a little aggrevating to disassemble to clean but it does not have to be done that often. With a good trigger job it will compete with anything.  I also have a Smith 41, I got lucky and got a good deal on a used one, I love it, but there is no way I would have spent 1K for a new one.  The Smith trigger is easy to adjust and you can change barrels out in seconds.  But you can have a whole collection of other great shooting pistols for that kind of money.  I have seen all of the above mentioned pistols shot in competition and they all perform well.  So I would say look at what you want to spend then take her to a range where you can rent some of the guns and shoot them.  The main trick with all of them is finding the ammo your gun likes best.


----------



## repoman34 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Sargent (Nov 22, 2009)

I still have my first pistol, a Ruger Mark II with a 5 3/4" regular barrel.  It's 22 years old.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 22, 2009)

The Sig 226 22LR is a lil expensive but from all reports it runs near 100% and is close to a "Real" pistol as you will get.

The way I look at it dont cheap out on your guns, If you properly maintain them they will last a lifetime,usually.So if one more year worth of saving allows you to buy what you really want.THEN WAIT!
Patience is key,to obtaining what you think you need...lol
Just my .02c

As for cheaper and reliable almost any wheelgun, or a ruger markII, to me the Mark III seem cheap and is a disgrace to ruger IMO, I would only buy a used Mark II.

Heres a review of the SIG,It shows them making 100 yard shots off hand if you watch it.
http://www.youtube.com/user/nutnfancy#p/u/19/zqcTuE_3pso


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Nov 22, 2009)

My 9 y.o. grandson says the Ruger Mk II I have is tops.   Spent a couple of hours today with him shooting it at my hunting club before we came home.  He is deadly accurate with it.  Mine has a 5 1/2" bull barel and target sights.  Fine little pistol.


----------



## Knotwild (Nov 23, 2009)

S&W Model 41 auto. 

If you have a 1911, consider a Marvel Precision .22 conversion unit. They are turning in awesome accuracy.

http://www.marvelprecision.com/


----------



## RLFaler (Nov 28, 2009)

Rur Mark II hands down for target. I 've got a Walther P22 fun to shoot. My favorite one is my Hi Standard double nine SS.


----------



## GPKIII (Jan 21, 2010)

Semi autos and revolvers are sooo much fun, however you stated "a good .22 cal handgun for a girlfriend to do some target practice and *varmint shooting*" so...
 I lean towards the other side of the fence and suggest you invest in a Contender frame or two(SS Contender frames in classifieds right now). You will be amazed at what you will learn to do with irons, handgun scopes or even rifle scopes on top of a 10 - 14" 22 Match barrel from TC, Bullberry, or MGM. You can do the trigger yourself...
If you buy one 12" or less, you can go shoot NRA silhouette matches together.  
Besides... you can then open up a BIG can of worms and start buying other barrels!


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 21, 2010)

Ruger Mark II, hands down...jmo


----------



## Darien1 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got the Ruger Mk II, Ruger 22/45, Ruger Single Six and an H&R 999 Sportsman.  All are very accurate and fun to shoot but the hands down best of all is the H&R.  It's one of the older pre war models.  I had one of the new ones and it was a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  The older H&R Sportsman's are the best made and most accurate 22's you can buy.


----------



## golffreak (Feb 27, 2010)

Browning Buckmark


----------

